# PVC elbow skimmer



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I'm trying to find something for my coralife 220 skimmer output. I would like to replace the output stock part with PVC like in the added picture. I've tried everything but can't find an elbow that fits. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't have a coralife, so don't know the sizes needed.
Can you buy an elbow that is slightly larger and then sand/file it to size? Maybe silicone it in. There won't be any pressure on it.


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

check out rona in the plumbing section


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

You can easily return parts you don't use tto rona aswell, whenever I do a project I buy a few extfra pieces just in case


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

When I was in the plastic fab shop we made fitting by heating the PVC pipe in Glycerin to 400F.

! Be careful the hot Glycerin will burn!!

Keep dipping the end of the fitting/pipe into Glycerin until it become soft/flexible

then insert something to stretch it the size you need.
I use wooden file handles to stretch the fitting enough to start the pipe into the fitting.

Cool the parts off in cold water.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. Good ideas.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You may also want to check out sprinkler part. They may be thinner and easier to work with.


----------

